# How to season the electric smoker for first time?



## oklatraveler (Dec 6, 2015)

I am new to smoking and new to this forum. I read on here somewhere, can't find it now, that the manual will tell you how to season your electric smoker for the first time but I don't see that in my manual.

I have the Masterbuild 30" electric smoker model #20070411 but it doesn't say in the manual how to do that. So could someone tell me the best way to do this?

I look forward to learning how to smoke meats in my new smoker from all you on this forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks in advance!!

Pam


----------



## texfinn (Dec 6, 2015)

My MES 30 manual has the instructions. Just about four lines, or so, so it's pretty easy to miss.

What I did was I first put all loose parts into dishwasher and then hand dried them. While the dishwasher was running, I cleaned the interior with warm water, Dawn dish soap and some apple cider vinegar. Rinsed well, dried and left the door open to air dry the rest.

Once the dishwasher was done, I sprayed the racks and interior walls with a light coat of cooking spray, wrapped water bowl and chip holder in heavy duty foil. Then set the smoker to 275 degrees and 4 hours and let it do its thing. At around 1 hour, or so, left, I put in about a cup of mesquite chips, let it run till the end and then let it cool down on its own with the door closed. Had the top vent about half open all the time. 

I'm sure there are variations to it, but the above was sort of combination of things I've read.


----------



## dogwalker (Dec 7, 2015)

oklatraveler said:


> I am new to smoking and new to this forum. I read on here somewhere, can't find it now, that the manual will tell you how to season your electric smoker for the first time but I don't see that in my manual.
> 
> I have the Masterbuild 30" electric smoker model #20070411 but it doesn't say in the manual how to do that. So could someone tell me the best way to do this?
> 
> ...


Hi, Pam,

I have the 20070311, and the seasoning directions were small, but basically were this - set the smoker to 275 and set the time for 3 hours, but don't add any wood yet.  Add wood chips for the last 45 minutes to hour.  And that's it!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## oklatraveler (Dec 7, 2015)

Dogwalk...I went back and looked at my manual and found it on page 11. I swear I looked over this manual but obviously I missed it it!! Thank you so much for your time. I do appreciate it. :)


----------



## dogwalker (Dec 7, 2015)

oklatraveler said:


> Dogwalk...I went back and looked at my manual and found it on page 11. I swear I looked over this manual but obviously I missed it it!! Thank you so much for your time. I do appreciate it. :)


You bet - have fun!!


----------

